# Florida



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

well i got molly hatchett and the outlaws on the ipod ready for a road trip to the hot hot hot state of florida.

going down to get my first FL CUR pup. figured i give the breed a try and see how they will hunt for me. 

gonna meet some old football team mates that i havent seen in a few years and some of my friends still play for tampa so im gona try and see them. gonna go by and see ol tazd's FL CURs.

if any of you from florida got anything fun to do i sure wouldnt mind taking part of it. ive never been on airboat and wanted to try that out. or if any of you are hog dogging this wknd let me kno.

any ideas on places and what to do would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 3, 2010)

Stop by and see TazD, and my future All-Star Zena. Tell Zena I can't wait till she gets T-Bone and friends up to speed so she can come live with me...Have a safe trip!!!.....Green Grass and High Tides............Or is it Gator Country by Molly Hatchet?


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 3, 2010)

*florida curs*

Trying to decide between getting a campbell and a florida cur.  Not really sure what a florida cur is are they bulldog crosses, cow dogs or what and how do you know what you're getting.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Trying to decide between getting a campbell and a florida cur.  Not really sure what a florida cur is are they bulldog crosses, cow dogs or what and how do you know what you're getting.



it might help you to figure out your hunting style before you go out and buy dogs...that way when you get a dog that doesn't suit your style you won't think you have been ripped off and bad mouth the person you got the dogs from

Sorry Yote  enjoy ur trip...kick TazD in the shin for me


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool man I hope you have a safe trip and that you will have good luck with your new pup. If you do listen to jester and kick Guy in the shin ... be prepared for some scrappin lol, I would imagine he is a bit more gritty than that dang rooster that jester beats up on

LMBO....n just ribbin ya Jester


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> Cool man I hope you have a safe trip and that you will have good luck with your new pup. If you do listen to jester and kick Guy in the shin ... be prepared for some scrappin lol, I would imagine he is a bit more gritty than that dang rooster that jester beats up on
> 
> LMBO....n just ribbin ya Jester



but as you can see from my rooster...he aint afraid to jump in there


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

TazD said:


> I didn't tell you I was going out of town this weekend?? Just jokin. Let me know what your plans are. Might be able to get you in the woods for alittle hunt.
> I hope he's playing both those songs, because their awesome road trip music!!!





haha....out of town...where you going georgia hahha. im heading down early early in the am.thanks for the hunt offer thats very nice of you, call me and let me know when and where you wanna hunt and ill meet you there.

and im playing both those songs and then some.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> but as you can see from my rooster...he aint afraid to jump in there



he will jump in there like a rat on a cheeto.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> Cool man I hope you have a safe trip and that you will have good luck with your new pup. If you do listen to jester and kick Guy in the shin ... be prepared for some scrappin lol, I would imagine he is a bit more gritty than that dang rooster that jester beats up on
> 
> LMBO....n just ribbin ya Jester




thanks for the wishes.

im too beat up from my football days to be scrappin anymore, plus i dont need to be kickin anyone in the shin as i wear a size 18 shoe.  and im glad taz is gritty, beacuse gritty people raise gritty dogs and thats how it needs to be!


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Stop by and see TazD, and my future All-Star Zena. Tell Zena I can't wait till she gets T-Bone and friends up to speed so she can come live with me...Have a safe trip!!!.....Green Grass and High Tides............Or is it Gator Country by Molly Hatchet?



i will just tell her she dont have to worry about gators anymore and we have some cooler weather and that should do the trick.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 3, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> thanks for the wishes.
> 
> im too beat up from my football days to be scrappin anymore, plus i dont need to be kickin anyone in the shin as i wear a size 18 shoe.  and im glad taz is gritty, beacuse gritty people raise gritty dogs and thats how it needs to be!



Size 18. My god,  Boots?  u mean  Ski's....  If u coming to bbq, let us know  i will stop on the way and get about 6 more chickens..  Just messin with ya, How big a fella  are ya?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Size 18. My god,  Boots?  u mean  Ski's....  If u coming to bbq, let us know  i will stop on the way and get about 6 more chickens..  Just messin with ya, How big a fella  are ya?



i'm sure he would have been at least 6" taller if they hadn't turned so much down for shoe


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 3, 2010)

ive heard  all the big shoe jokes lol 

im 6 foot 6

when i played ball i was around 315 -325
but im down to about 270 right now. after all my surgries i lost alot of muscle and it shows in everything i do. ohwell


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 4, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Trying to decide between getting a campbell and a florida cur.  Not really sure what a florida cur is are they bulldog crosses, cow dogs or what and how do you know what you're getting.



Why don't u get one of both?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 4, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> ive heard  all the big shoe jokes lol
> 
> im 6 foot 6
> 
> ...



dang bro...you nuttin but skin an bone...you come to the BBQ i'll help ya out...feed ya good



koyote76 said:


> he will jump in there like a rat on a cheeto.



true dat..how ya think he got that look he sports


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 6, 2010)

Waiting for stories and pics


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 6, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> Waiting for stories and pics




he got a long ride...might need a nap before he gets on here


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 6, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> he got a long ride...might need a nap before he gets on here



??????


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 6, 2010)

That's right......post the pic of your pup...I might even know it??


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 6, 2010)

its one of marks from cracker creations


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 6, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> ??????



he made a road trip to FL...i would expect if he was coming back today he had a long drive..he might need a nap before he gets on line


----------



## JohnE (Sep 6, 2010)

The pup he is gettin is a good lookin sucker. If I remeber correctly he is a big yella male. 
I picked mine up a week ago.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 7, 2010)

where did u play ball at.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 8, 2010)

hey,

sorry everyone been playing catch up with work and chores ever since i got back. had a fun time tho, but that driving wore me out. and jester i took about three naps haha.


day one, drove down and had a late start. went straght to tazd's house to see some true florida curs. was impressed they are some great dogs and taz had a nice family aswell. had a great time swapping stories with old taz. thanks taz for the good time. me and taz have more in common than i would have thought. his dogs got a sow that morning. and learned alot about what a real fl cur should be.

bullsprig i tried to get zena in the truck but she wouldnt budge. sorry lol.

day two, met some old friends of mine who i havent seen in a while. went from beach to beach escaping the rain till it finally caught up with us. my airboat ride and fishing got cancled becasue of the rain. but had a great time walking in some woods and on beaches and seeing old friends.

day two nite/day three.

met mark chesser with cracker creations  at his house. and saw all his fl curs and the pups. sat down and talked with him about his dogs and breeding and swapped stories. he was very nice and informative about his dogs. 

on the way to his house, i was the first to come up on a very very bad single car accident where a car had flipped a few times and was on its top side. called for help, and helped that person the best i could till the real help came. was surprised that person lived. very very bad wreck and i barely saw the car as i was driving on the side of the road becasue it was so dark. literally happened seconds before i got there.



i got my pup. and yes johnE it was the big yellow male. hes goodlooking for sure and i think hes going to be very rough. that whole litter was good looking and very healthy especially for summer pups. 
pup seems to be smart as a whip and very very gritty. 

i will post pics in the morning.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)

k it's morning....WAKE UP


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 8, 2010)

glad you made it home safe.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> k it's morning....WAKE UP



got caught up in work. i will take pics and post them tonite


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 8, 2010)

post the pics....lol


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## WolfPack (Sep 8, 2010)

I think this is going to be the most popular dog on this forum, lol.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 8, 2010)

Picsop2:


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Sep 8, 2010)

I know how you feel after spending my time in CFL and AFL the body just hurts


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 8, 2010)

its killing us....where are they at..u need some help..i will help..we are all excited..


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 8, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> I know how you feel after spending my time in CFL and AFL the body just hurts





college and nfl wore me out. i had to stop playing after i got reconstructive shoulder surgery. i never could bounce back. had NUMEROUS concusions and i have arthiritis in most of my body. broke most of my fingers and toes at some point if not dislocated them. shoulders are still in horrible pain. and im just a shell of my former self. i feel like a broken down cowboy. tried to make a come back and instantly realized i couldnt handle it anymore after a few practices. but ohwell. better to be a has been than a never was.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 8, 2010)

pics are coming as soon as i get home and take them!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess I can be patient and wait till Zena is ready for Georgia....I sure could have used her this weekend in Middle Goergia. We hunted the club, and we ran with another club member who was running a bunch of  silent dogs....One of them came back cut up, and we never even heard a bark or squeal out of the hog. I am really looking forward to having my own catch dog so I can hunt my own style all the time.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 8, 2010)

What no photos yet? I been waiting all day


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> I guess I can be patient and wait till Zena is ready for Georgia....I sure could have used her this weekend in Middle Goergia. We hunted the club, and we ran with another club member who was running a bunch of  silent dogs....One of them came back cut up, and we never even heard a bark or squeal out of the hog. I am really looking forward to having my own catch dog so I can hunt my own style all the time.



dog ain't got time to bark with a mouth full...and if it was cut up..you may have only heard an occasional grunt...instead of squealin


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)

BTW Yote...i woulda taken those pics while i was in FL...not waited til i got back


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

HERE YA GO

pup and new dog box


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

and some more


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

and more.

thats the most pics ive ever taken of a puppy. so i hope yall are happy lol.

dog doesnt have a name yet.


----------



## pigger86 (Sep 9, 2010)

good lookin pup


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 9, 2010)

omg i love him..wow now thats a nice looking dog..worth the wait...


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

yep it was worth it...good lookin pup...came with its own BOOT did it...i sure Hope it changes its veggie diet to one that has more protein  It sure does look good on top of that FINE box you got.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 9, 2010)

Fine lookin pup!!


----------



## jferguson2641 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good lookin pup...


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 9, 2010)

i think both the dog and the dog box would look better on my truck! hint hint
both look really gr888,hope both work well for ya for years to come.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yote....When you gonna get him started on hogs, this Winter I hope!!!!.....Great lookin' pup for sure.....Hey, were on on the team that beat Michigan?.....I sure do love to see Michigan lose and if you were on the App. State team that beat them, I am going to buy you dinner!!!!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 9, 2010)

I already see a name for him from one of those pics....Hammer!!!!!!

good lookin pup, I hope he makes a hand for ya bud!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 9, 2010)

Very good looking pup!!!!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 9, 2010)

TazD, you know its hard to keep these young whipper snappers in line.....They think if your over 30, your old.....We just have to show them once in a while and let them know we are still young enough to get it done!!!!.....


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Yote....When you gonna get him started on hogs, this Winter I hope!!!!.....Great lookin' pup for sure.....Hey, were on on the team that beat Michigan?.....I sure do love to see Michigan lose and if you were on the App. State team that beat them, I am going to buy you dinner!!!!




yup i was, and ill be happy to take you up on that dinner. as for the pup he looks good but hes got a long way to go before he gets a permanent spot on the yard. hes only 8 weeks so it will be more likely in the spring when he starts getting some playing time.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

as for calling everyone old. i didnt mean anyting by it. im sure yall feel alot better than i do half the time lol. im to dang young to feel this old. it aint the years its the miles.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 9, 2010)

good lookin pup ,hopefully be breeding something to it sooner or later,give it a chance them dogs will turn on some times they take a little longer sometimes over a year its a long wait but it will be worth it ,if you get tired of him at around 9 months ill come take him off your hands .LOL!!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 9, 2010)

Me to!!!!!!!! I wanna b the second added to That call list.... please


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 9, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> good lookin pup ,hopefully be breeding something to it sooner or later,give it a chance them dogs will turn on some times they take a little longer sometimes over a year its a long wait but it will be worth it ,if you get tired of him at around 9 months ill come take him off your hands .LOL!!!



LOL...Dang Gil....you didn't but give your dogs you acquired like 3 or 4 days to prove themselves, LOL.  

But your right.....Rich has a cur dog who didn't turn out good till she was 1 1/2 year old.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 9, 2010)

alot of them straight curs are timid till they get older


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> alot of them straight curs are timid till they get older



Oh...the FL Curs are like that too..i have seen a little of that in BMCs too


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 9, 2010)

I seen it alot in the hound, years ago of course


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> good lookin pup ,hopefully be breeding something to it sooner or later,give it a chance them dogs will turn on some times they take a little longer sometimes over a year its a long wait but it will be worth it ,if you get tired of him at around 9 months ill come take him off your hands .LOL!!!



i usually have more patience with pups i raise. i go through a check list so to speak of what i expect at certain ages. i cant stand a coyoteish/shy dog etc. i usually give them two years to make the cut if they havent got culled off the yard by then.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> yep it was worth it...good lookin pup...came with its own BOOT did it...i sure Hope it changes its veggie diet to one that has more protein  It sure does look good on top of that FINE box you got.



yeah hes pretty strong to be messing with that size 18 lol


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

satman32935 said:


> i think both the dog and the dog box would look better on my truck! hint hint
> both look really gr888,hope both work well for ya for years to come.



lol well contact curdogforhogs and he might make you one. i hope the pup turns out, but atleast i know the dog box will lol


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

he told me where to go when i asked about one...maybe he just don't like my hat or something can't be my striking green eyes


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 10, 2010)

That's a fine looking pup right there.


----------



## JohnE (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the female I got from the same litter


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

yes she is...already got the eye cutting thing going on...you see that...givin you the evil eye for taking her picture.  She going to be bad JohnE


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the looks of her too.


----------



## crackerc (Sep 19, 2010)

*Like Father, Like Son*

Hey Kerry,

I don't get on this board much, but had a couple guys tell me you had posted some pics of the pup. I thought I would just post a note and say good luck with the pup. I really like the two females I kept. They give the chickens around the barn heck !! Good thing the chickens can fly!

For those of you that have never seen my Monkey dog, here is a pic. You can see where the puppy gets his looks....LOL

I also want to say it was a pleasure meeting you. You are welcome to come down and hunt this winter if you can get away and we will talk dogs some more. And don't pay any attention to Lynel (cajunl), him being from LA and all we have to overlook some of his posts....


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 19, 2010)

cajunl...hmm.. alot of my bottoms end in eaux...my chicken don't fly much anymore...small world


----------



## JohnE (Sep 19, 2010)

Lynel, he'll just blame it on the dogs being fat and out of shape  once it gets cold!!


----------



## crackerc (Sep 21, 2010)

Its about to cool off enough I am going back to hunting. I have LOTS of young dogs to hunt this winter and spring. 

Lynel, Chris, Dave or anyone else I have hunted with will tell you I am not afraid to put my dogs in the woods once it cools off. Ask Lynel how much we walked on the last GSW hunt. ....Probably more than he would have liked! But when your dogs are bayed over 1 1/2 miles away and you are on foot...you go to them. 

Anyway, lets hope for cool weather so hopefully we can all hunt.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2010)

crackerc said:


> Hey Kerry,
> 
> I don't get on this board much, but had a couple guys tell me you had posted some pics of the pup. I thought I would just post a note and say good luck with the pup. I really like the two females I kept. They give the chickens around the barn heck !! Good thing the chickens can fly!
> 
> ...




it was a pleasure meeting you aswell. i think this pup will turn out just fine. hes a ball of gritt and energy right now. i would be happy to come down and do a hunt this WINTER when the days are cooler and the gators are slow. 

cant thank you enough for your hospitality!


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2010)

crackerc said:


> Its about to cool off enough I am going back to hunting. I have LOTS of young dogs to hunt this winter and spring.
> 
> Lynel, Chris, Dave or anyone else I have hunted with will tell you I am not afraid to put my dogs in the woods once it cools off. Ask Lynel how much we walked on the last GSW hunt. ....Probably more than he would have liked! But when your dogs are bayed over 1 1/2 miles away and you are on foot...you go to them.
> 
> Anyway, lets hope for cool weather so hopefully we can all hunt.




X2! on the cool weather and good dogs!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a good looking Pup!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 21, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> i usually have more patience with pups i raise. i go through a check list so to speak of what i expect at certain ages. i cant stand a coyoteish/shy dog etc. i usually give them two years to make the cut if they havent got culled off the yard by then.



I would like to know how this check list thing of urs goes from start to finish. Hopefully I will learn a lil somethin, cause I have no patients for any dog that don't listen and do What I ask of them. It drives me bananas!!!! I am having the tuffest time getting this 5 month old mnt. cur pup I got to listen. He seems to b more hard headed than me, I have tried treats, shocking, being very sternand loving attention but I can't break him. I have never had this much of a hard time getting a dog to listen and mind.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> I would like to know how this check list thing of urs goes from start to finish. Hopefully I will learn a lil somethin, cause I have no patients for any dog that don't listen and do What I ask of them. It drives me bananas!!!! I am having the tuffest time getting this 5 month old mnt. cur pup I got to listen. He seems to b more hard headed than me, I have tried treats, shocking, being very sternand loving attention but I can't break him. I have never had this much of a hard time getting a dog to listen and mind.




ive had that happen with mtn curs. they are either the easiest to teach or the hardest. the best thing to do is be consistant in what ever way you decide to teach that dog. dont jump from one method to other with out giving one method some real time. confuses the dog. be very very consistant dont let him get away with something one time and get on him the next.

all houndsmen......notice this is a checklist for CURS not HOUNDS.

5 months is still young, but i like dogs that hunt for me and themselves but im the one calling the shots. 

3 months- timid/shy culled
6 months - no hog intrest at all culled
10 months - knows very basic commands. has an ok handle. dont expect it to know whats going on in the woods hunting too much. but it better be showing me drive.
12-18 months - done well in controlled hunts and finding hogs on own. ok to still not have it all figured out but shows lots of drive. if it shows SEVERE human and dog aggression and it cant be controlled...culled
24 months- has handle, all puppiness has to be gone, knows role, finds hogs, loads, knows commands, no severe character traits that hinder hunts or kennel life. good dog that can find own hogs, but dont expect a FINISHED dog till its three years old and after that i just cull if it has serious health problems.

the more the dog shows me hogs in the woods the more faults im ok with, but if its not showing hogs it gets harder to feed them.

i actually dont cull near as much as i did with cowdogs, but i think when you got cowdogs its easier to finsih them out and see whats working and whats not.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 21, 2010)

Well he always has his nose to the ground and off by himself doin his own thing. But he always plays wit the other dogs so he not a complete loner. He is already showing interest and aggression towards a small hog. I have not put him on any tracks yet but he has been in the woods wit the big boys and did ok just lagged behind a little. Its just the handle, I can't seem to get him and myself on the same page.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Well he always has his nose to the ground and off by himself doin his own thing. But he always plays wit the other dogs so he not a complete loner. He is already showing interest and aggression towards a small hog. I have not put him on any tracks yet but he has been in the woods wit the big boys and did ok just lagged behind a little. Its just the handle, I can't seem to get him and myself on the same page.




hes still young, might wana cut him if hes not in breeding program and maybe that might clear it up for him. i wouldnt cull him....i would keep hunting him. i have had dogs that didnt play/listen for me but they did with other dogs. so i put that dog with other dogs that had good handle and he then absorbed somewhat of a handle from the others dogs.

you never know he could end up being a great dog.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't plan on culling him anytime soon.... Just getting a lil frustrated wit him. Prob give him til he is atleast 1 and hopefully he will change. Who knows he might grow up to out do the big boys on the yard? He definitely has some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 22, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> I don't plan on culling him anytime soon.... Just getting a lil frustrated wit him. Prob give him til he is atleast 1 and hopefully he will change. Who knows he might grow up to out do the big boys on the yard? He definitely has some big shoes to fill.



I had a female mtn. cur that just didn't like to be touched until she was probably about 4 yrs. old. Never did understand that but she was a good hunter. It was just like flipping a switch !


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 22, 2010)

I have never had owned blooded mnt cur. Most of the dogs I own have a lil mnt cur or kemmer in them, and they are all good dogs. So thought I would try a full blooded one, so far its been a real experience. Have high hope for the lil fella so I hope he turns out. So far the good out ways the bad.


----------

